# Animated gif as Desktop Background



## jum3r

hi.. i've just downloaded a good animated gif from www.flamingtext.com.. my problem is i cannot save it as my desktop background.. and if i do.. it's not animated like when i view it with windows picture and fax viewer and internet explorer.. please help.. tnx in advance. btw, im using winXP.


----------



## hewee

jum3r,

Welcome to TSG 

Well you desktop background has to be a .bmp and that is not animated.

Don't know if other types of desktop program will let you or not but maybe someone may know.

Talisman Desktop 2.8

http://www.lighttek.com/index.htm

http://www.deskmod.com/

http://www.wincustomize.com/index.asp?c=1


----------



## jum3r

tnx hewee.. but why is it that it's working on other computer.. i mean it's animated on their backgrounds.. but on other computer it's not.. because i manage a cafe right now.. and i want it to look better.. tnx again.


----------



## hewee

I don't know why.

Maybe it has something to to with Active Desktop that I don't use or know nothing about.


----------



## Dollygurl

I too have the same problem with one computer displaying animation on the desktop and another one doesn't. I have asked this same question at a different page where I have asked about a missing file, mshtml, from system 32. It's a problem with Outlook Express and Internet Explorer while using Windows XP. I'm new here and I don't know how to direct you there any other way. You will probably have to do a search for that page. And, hopefully, by the time you get there a reply will be posted regarding the animation question.

Hope this helps and have a wonderful day.


----------



## lister

If you set an image as your desktop background via the browser, It actually converts it to a *.bmp file and saves it, then uses that.

You need to save the file to a folder like 'My Pictures' and then navigate to it in the display properties dialogue.


----------



## exithere

...

.gif's run fine as a desktop ...just like mine is now (just loaded the 'guy banging his head on the keyboard' gif.) it has 121 frames (mostly covered in blood) ...using tiled as a layout I can see more than 100 of him going at it now.

My system is XP SP2 no mods to the desktop 

...they do not need to be located anywhere, I can load them from anywhere, even from a WIfi remote HD.

Why yours does not I will try to come back to and answer ....but needed to get rid of this .bmp and location 'stuff' first.

...back soon


----------



## exithere

Dollygurl said:


> I too have the same problem with one computer displaying animation on the desktop and another one doesn't. I have asked this same question at a different page where I have asked about a missing file, mshtml, from system 32. It's a problem with Outlook Express and Internet Explorer while using Windows XP. I'm new here and I don't know how to direct you there any other way. You will probably have to do a search for that page. And, hopefully, by the time you get there a reply will be posted regarding the animation question.
> 
> Hope this helps and have a wonderful day.


Not sure what this means ....I have outlook , my kids have express, but thinking about it, I am running XP Pro so are the kids, but there is a PC here with XP Home (all are SP2) ...checking now

......nope it also runs a .gif as an animated background

but just wanted to clear the dust away


----------



## nappymonster

This is VERY simple, and you don't need to download anything!

1) Find the link of the Gif. If you can't find it, upload the downloaded gif to photo bucket or something like that

2) Right click your desktop and click properties

3) Click The Desktop Tab

4) Customize Desktop

5) Click The Web Tab

6) New.

7) Type/Paste the link

8) Ok.

9) Wait for it to synchronize!

This worked fine for me, although occasionally the gifs stopped moving, then randomly started again later 

Nappymonster

EDIT: This does not actually set it as your background, it adds it on top of a current background. When using gifs though you are best to either set it as a white or black background for best results.


----------



## Dollygurl

I have saved the pictures in "my pictures" but when I opened them they were not animated, only still. Guess I'm spoiled because I've never had a problem like this. This computer was given to me to replace my old Window ME, and I'm noticing it doesn't have all the same bells and whistles. I have only a couple screen savers, and it also doesn't have the picture screen saver, and as you all know, no animation.


----------

